# Just a few photos



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Here..


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures! It would be hard not to flock shoot on the first 2 pictures


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome Pics, can anyone find the Specklebelly in the last pic? :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Left side about half way down?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I want to hunt them so bad. Wish we had them here


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Spring season can't be soon enough.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see and hunt those big flocks this spring


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Left side about half way down?


Yes Sir! I cant wait for spring either, I am dedicating at least a month to hunting snows this year. Gonna be a good year! Goal is 2200 this spring!  Happy Hunting Boys And Enjoy the outdoors while your at it!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would be happy with a 1 day trip, a whole month WOW. 1 or 2 good tornado's and maybe 5-6 birds would be good for me


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys
Cant wait to get after them in a month!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I would be happy with a 1 day trip, a whole month WOW. 1 or 2 good tornado's and maybe 5-6 birds would be good for me


Until you have had it alot and the addiction sets in!!!  Ive never had cocaine but I think a snow goose is my cocaine! LOL


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

And looking at these pics a second time, before someone calls me out on it can you spot the Specklebelly in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

top just right of center?

Because we don't get them here, and I couldn't afford to do it more than once, that would be a good hunt for me


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

where are u at kelly


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I live about 1 1/2 hours south west of Chicago. Seems the Snow Geese migrate thru about 2 - 3 hours south of here.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bottom right


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Theres actually 2 specks in that pic, I tried looking for bands and collars but I didnt see any.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Second pic look at the mad bomber at the top! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweet pics!


----------

